# Please help: New Dirt Tank something growing on top of substrate



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I recently decided to try setting up a dirt tank. It seemed like an interesting idea and I was able to get a good deal on a 20g aquarium with fluval 204. For the substrate I used Miracle Gro Organic potting soil, about 1-1.5in and I used a layer of Seachem gravel on top of it. The overall height is from 1.5-2.5 in. Light is 1x18" T8 + 6xCREE XP-G R5 Cool White at 1A, 2 in apart. Tank is a standard 24x14x12.

After my plants arrived, (several Echinodirus species, dwarf anubis, HC etc) I planted everything flooded tank (last Sunday) and did a 100% water change next day. After 1st water change I noticed some foreign gray-ish hairy coat on the gravel, but it was small so I dismissed it as a dirt deposit related to the initial start. Next I did 100% water change this Tuesday, and next morning, I see that gray-ish hairy stuff in several new spots, mostly around HC. This makes me really worried about plants and whole set up.

Can anybody help identifying what I've got and maybe give some advise on how to get rid of it, if needed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am not sure what it is that you see. I cannot see anything in these pics out of the ordinary. Maybe a sharper more clear pic would help.


----------



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for looking into this Paul, I tried to get a clearer picture and to highlight what I see. Hopefully it will be more visible


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

My best guess is either cladophora algae or green thread algae. Excel/Metricide spot treatment, manual removal, and algae eaters like SAE should help.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

My thoughts were the thread algae as well. This might have come with one of your plants??? Seems to quick to grow in just 1 day. Might have been with the gravel if it were used gravel. Hard to say where it came from but usually easy to get rid of.


----------



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks AquaSox! Assuming I can remove most of it manually, is there a way to prevent it from growing again? And what could be the cause of this?


----------

